# F2 Cockapoo Smooth Coat?



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I am picking up my new Cockapoo puppy on the 30th July and CANNOT wait! 

She is only 5 weeks old at the moment and is an F2 Cockapoo. I have only seen her twice so far, first time at 3 weeks and second time yesterday at 5 weeks. 

My husband and I did a lot of research on the breed and have come across information on the 'Grandad Effect' which we now think Bella may have as she has a very short flat coat compared to her litter mates. Not that this bothers us at all as she has such an adorable personality 

I wondered if anyone on here has any experience of the F2 Cockapoo and might be able to tell me what they think she will look like when older? We are just very curious and cannot wait to find out


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Rosie both mine are f2 cockapoos, this was Sid at 6 weeks old


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sid now  ( sorry can only post one at a time from this iPad )


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Goosey said:


> Sid now  ( sorry can only post one at a time from this iPad )


Oh wow! Very different to what Bella is like now! She is definitely going to have a smoother coat  I love seeing before and after photos from puppy to adult.

Sid is gorgeous by the way and I love his name! :love-eyes:


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney is an F2







And definitely a smoothie. They're all adorable, (most of the time!) and need way less grooming than the traditional 'normal' looking cockapoo. 
Enjoy your cutie ☺🐶


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Janey153 said:


> Barney is an F2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Lou

I love this photo! I find it really interesting the variety that you can get in an F2 litter and I am just so excited to know whether Bella will be more Poodle or Cocker. 

What was Barney like as a puppy? Do you think my Bella will be a smoothie like he is?

Rosie x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here he is as a puppy. His brother looked much the same but is now more like a poodle poo. 
He's quite manic at the moment and driving me crazy 😯😊


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh lovely Barney! You know it's only because he's pining for Sid 😉 X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

You're welcome to have him for a day, or 3..4...😊 x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Surely he's not that bad? Maybe he's getting revenge on you for removing some of his manhood  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think his manhood must have been replaced with some loony genes 😯

Here he is in a rare quiet moment. 😊x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> I think his manhood must have been replaced with some loony genes 😯
> 
> Here he is in a rare quiet moment. 😊x


I think I know what you mean Sid was already 75% loony   X


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

He looks very different to what Bella does at the moment, I think I am just going to have to wait and see, I'm just a rather impatient person and want to know now but I do love watching them grow and change. Are Barney and Sid from the same litter or just friends? X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oscarbella said:


> He looks very different to what Bella does at the moment, I think I am just going to have to wait and see, I'm just a rather impatient person and want to know now but I do love watching them grow and change. Are Barney and Sid from the same litter or just friends? X


No Rosie they're just friends ( barney likes to think of Sid as his bum chum ) 
Lou has photo evidence of this 

It will be interesting to see how bella developers and I think that adds to the fun. 
Lou's advantage of having a smoothie is not having to groom barney as much as I do Molly and Sid. 3.5 hours Sunday just brushing and clipping both of mine


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I do indeed have proof, feel free to ask if you'd like a copy sent in a plain brown envelope, no questions asked.. 

Bella is and will be gorgeous, straight or curly x

Sid and Molly are adorable in their fluffy cockapooness. Barney is, well, just Barney 😀🐶


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

The photo of Barney as a pup really threw me because I would have thought he would have grown up curly! All of the workings out how dogs look the way they do intrigues me but what I love most is that no matter what a dog looks like they all love you just the same  

Hehe I would love to see a photo of Sid and Barney together


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

here are a few of sid and barney ,oh and molly of course


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Goosey said:


> here are a few of sid and barney ,oh and molly of course


I absolutely love those photos and I was NOT expecting that last one! I nearly spat my drink out  Bless their little souls, they all look like very happy dogs!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes I do apologise on behalf of Barney 😇 He seems to have a crush on Sid, or did back then! He's not into such behaviour these days! 🙃


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Yes I do apologise on behalf of Barney 😇 He seems to have a crush on Sid, or did back then! He's not into such behaviour these days! 🙃


Only because they haven't seen each other in a while, if I recal last time Sid saw barney he was up to this and then you said he hadn't done that in a long time.   X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oscarbella said:


> I absolutely love those photos and I was NOT expecting that last one! I nearly spat my drink out  Bless their little souls, they all look like very happy dogs!


Yep happy and a little mad ( oh ok a lot )  X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh well, maybe it's just Sid he does it to then! Though he's been done now so perhaps Sid wont get his adoration any more...! x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I wouldn't bank on it SIDS just had his bottom shaved, now this could either put barney off altogether or make him worse.  X


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Sid and Barney both sound like a lot of fun! 

Thanks for your help guys, I think the moral of the story is just to wait and see but either way she will be a lovely dog no matter what she looks like


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oscarbella said:


> Sid and Barney both sound like a lot of fun!
> 
> Thanks for your help guys, I think the moral of the story is just to wait and see but either way she will be a lovely dog no matter what she looks like


You can bank on that, youre right she looks adorable and will bring you so much pleasure as I'm sure Oscar does  X


----------

